# Some Cypripedium at Yverdon-les-Bains (Switzerland)



## Kavanaru (May 3, 2010)

Last weekend was the Orchids Show in Yverdon-les-Bains (Switzerland). Curiously, the genus Cypripedium was pretty well represented... (maybe thanks to two "new" Orchids Nurseries specialized in Outdoor-Orchids... 

one of the displays:





some species:

Cyp. calceolus







Cyp. henryii





Cyp. parviflorum





Cyp. macranthum








and some nice hybrids..

Cyp. Michael








Cyp. Sabine






another Cyp. Sabine


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

Exquisite, thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2010)

We can dream, can't we?!


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2010)

Very nice pics, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (May 4, 2010)

Very nice pictres. 
thabks so much for posting it. 

Which new orchid growers do you mean, do you have a LInk to them.


----------



## valenzino (May 4, 2010)

Very nice and always perfectly grown...Johann is a good friend...
Unfortunately I wasn't able to come to the show...(Waterorchids was missing and I had to work for them).....


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2010)

Dido, the "new" was relative... they are actually not new but more that (1) new for me and (2) they are normally not coming with big displays, but more a small stand selling some plants. This time they brought many plants to show and that was great 

Valenzino, indeed, Johan had great plants... I will contact him in the future for advice and to get some of his plants, once I have my garden prepared... it was not really my idea to have cyps in it, but my partner (someone who can normally not say the difference between Phalaenopsis and Cattleya, except for the color!) has gotten in love with them... so , I need to take advantage of that situation :evil:
As well as Waterorchids, several nurseries did not come... a pitty as I had some plants ordered from some of them...

on the other hand, the show was not better than the exhibition in Thun, but still it was pretty good... and it was nice having a long chat with Manolo (Peruflora) and Alex (Ecuagenera)...


----------



## valenzino (May 4, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> Valenzino, indeed, Johan had great plants... I will contact him in the future for advice and to get some of his plants, once I have my garden prepared... it was not really my idea to have cyps in it, but my partner (someone who can normally not say the difference between Phalaenopsis and Cattleya, except for the color!) has gotten in love with them... so , I need to take advantage of that situation :evil:
> As well as Waterorchids, several nurseries did not come... a pitty as I had some plants ordered from some of them...
> 
> on the other hand, the show was not better than the exhibition in Thun, but still it was pretty good... and it was nice having a long chat with Manolo (Peruflora) and Alex (Ecuagenera)...



Kavanaru,be shure that will be great to deal with Johan,know him long time for shows in SEA and is one of kindest persons met around the world.And he is really expert about hardy orchids.
I talked 2 days ago with Manolo,and explained me about the show....

That volcanic cloud was really a problem.The cargo companies had the storage areas so full that cannot accept perishable goods untill yesterday...
We tried to solve the problem but there really was no way to ship plants from Taiwan.


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2010)

Great photos of great plants & flowers!!! Too bad you did not get your ordered plants...... But did you get anything else?


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Great photos of great plants & flowers!!! Too bad you did not get your ordered plants...... But did you get anything else?



I had ordered some Catasetinae that did not made it to Switzerland, but came back home with other Catasetinae, Phrags, Cyclopogon, Paph and Encyclias


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2010)

Lovely plants and photos Ramón, thank you! The white flowered "Sabine" however looks very much like the recently discovered alba flower form of C. tibeticum (these have been also called C. calcicolum v. album and C. ludlowii, or varities of C. tibeticum by various authors). Very rare plants.


----------



## McKatelyn (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics with us. They all look so beautiful. The light colored Sabine also caught my eye. I bought two Sabines last fall. One is a blooming size "regular" and the other is a near blooming size pastel one. The "regular" one just opened a few days ago and, to my pleasant surprise, it looks identical to the light colored ones in your pic. I thought I had a freak plant.lol


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

McKatelyn said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics with us. They all look so beautiful. The light colored Sabine also caught my eye. I bought two Sabines last fall. One is a blooming size "regular" and the other is a near blooming size pastel one. The "regular" one just opened a few days ago and, to my pleasant surprise, it looks identical to the light colored ones in your pic. I thought I had a freak plant.lol



Well, don't hold out on us Kate, let's see some pics! Please


----------

